# Help! Cockatiel Holding In Poops?



## Lu*lu (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi! I'm new to this forum, but I've been really worried about my 11 week old cockatiel, Togekiss, and I'm looking for help. We got little Togie about three weeks ago from a breeder who hand fed him. Since his first day he's been the most amazing little bird! A real sweetie!! But I did notice he won't eat his food unless someone is in the room, and I thought that's probably normal, he is still real young and is used to having a human there when he eats. Ok. But yesterday he started doing something far stranger! He's been holding in his poop while he's alone! I work part time, so I have plenty of time to be around my baby, but yesterday when I got home from work, Togie squatted down and pooped a MONSTER POOP that looked to be about fifteen poops all rolled into one! I thought it was like a green egg at first! And then I noticed that was the only turd in the cage ( I clean the cages every morning before I leave) And today, he did it AGAIN! As soon as I walk in he squatted and did another huge poop! Please help, I found nothing about this online. I don't think he's sick, he still eats and plays and the poop isn't too wet or dry. I feel it's more of an emotional thing, like not eating while he's alone...but im scared if he keeps doing this he'll hurt himself. Does anyone know how I can help him? 
:wf lutino:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oooh this is a tough one. 

i havent heard of this myself, so i may not have the most helpful advice, but if you want to try, it cant hurt, i suppose.

can you see if maybe leaving the television or radio on during the day helps? maybe hearing people talking in the background will help.


or taking that a step further, is it possible you can record your voice, just the voice you use around your bird all the time, and set it to repeat all day while you are gone? maybe it can get your bird to think you are still home, and maybe then she will poop... it's an idea.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's a good idea MeanneyFids.

This reminds me of that thing when larger parrots are trained to poop on command. It can be very dangerous and is not recommended. Perhaps your 'tiel is just super attached to humans and hasn't been on his own much before.

I hope he will adapt, and that you can find a solution.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, by the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Marshmallow refused to poop during the night when we got her, and would always do a huge poop in the morning when we came into the room and uncovered her. It was a long tube shape, almost 1cm wide and 5cm long. She did this for the whole month of quarantine, and suddenly stopped once we moved her in to sleep with us and Munchkin.

It didn't seem to have any negative effect on her, but I do think it had something to do with being alone in a new environment, and not feeling safe to let her guard down. I agree leaving the radio or tv on could help. Quiet in nature is usually a sign of danger, so keeping a constant flow of background noise could help him feel safer and more willing to do his business.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I really like these ideas, especially the idea of constant flow of background noise. Good luck, hope you can get him to stop doing this soon!


----------

